
3D WebGL Goo Engine goes open source - johlo
http://goocreate.com/blog/1199/oh-my-code-goo-engine-goes-open-source/
======
hccampos
Finally we open sourced it! This engine powered a plethora of awesome projects
like Suisse Mania, Mountains of Mouthness, the Nike Phenomenal Shot during the
Soccer World Cup in Brazil, as well as many others.

It will be great to see what other cool things people can create with it.

------
gavanwilhite
Great news! Excited to check it out

~~~
hccampos
Please do! And let me know if you have any suggestions about it or about Goo
Create ;)

